# Voltage back feeding on mass airflow circuit.



## Sniperx400 (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a 2001 Audi A6 Avant 2.8l PES G2 supercharger 6 speed manual swap. Just got the car back together but I have no communication with mass airflow. Car will run rough with mass airflow unplugged but if I plug it in it dies. I have 12 volts with car running from pin 3 on mass airflow to ground. With ignition off I have 3.45 volts back feeding. If I unplug the T10n connector orange in plenum chamber the voltage drops to 0.100 volts or if I unplug the ecm connector. Measured voltage on both sides of fuse 34 and had battery voltage on 1 side and 3.45-3.5 volts on the other with the fuse pulled. Maybe I have a bad ground somewhere? Really looking for some insight here.


----------

